# Warcraft 3 / DotA Ladezeiten verkürzen



## EddyruleZ (5. Mai 2010)

*Warcraft 3 / DotA Ladezeiten verkürzen*

kkkkk


----------



## 4yamann (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Warcraft 3 / DotA Ladezeiten verkürzen*

Ich glaub da geht nicht mehr viel 
Evtl. wenn du das Spiel auf ner SSD installierst oder schnelleren Ram zulegst


----------

